# Update: Suns sign SG Zoran Dragic to 2-yr deal



## Dissonance

> BARCELONA, Spain -- American viewers will be getting another up-close look at the Goran & Zoran Show in Tuesday's quarterfinals of the 2014 FIBA Basketball World Cup.
> 
> Even better news: It might not be the last time we see them together this year.
> 
> Sources here in Spain told ESPN.com this weekend that the Phoenix Suns are indeed among the three NBA teams expressing the most serious interest in signing Goran Dragic's younger brother Zoran.
> 
> The identity of the other two suitors hasn't been fully confirmed, but this much is clear: Zoran's new contract in Spain with Unicaja Malaga, sources say, does still allow for an escape to the this season as long as A) the 25-year-old makes the move before the start of the new league season in Spain and B) he pays a higher-buyout fee than specified later in the contract. If Zoran Dragic ends up playing out the coming season with Malaga and thus delays his jump to the NBA until the summer of 2015, his buyout then would be 750,000 Euros (about $971,000).
> 
> And signing Zoran after this World Cup, sources say, is indeed an option Phoenix is pursuing, which would be a move that offers potential short- and long-term benefits for the Suns in their fight to hold onto Goran Dragic with unrestricted free agency looming for The Dragon in July 2015.
> 
> European media reports have pegged the Indiana Pacers as another suitor for Zoran Dragic. The Suns, meanwhile, still have roster room for a new addition and, as covered in this cyberspace earlier this week, face the prospect in July of both Goran Dragic and Eric Bledsoe becoming unrestricted free agents.
> 
> So it surely couldn't hurt, in the quest to hang on to the point guard who earned All-NBA Third Team honors last season, to try to sign his little bro first.
> 
> Projected to play shooting guard in the NBA with a shot that's still developing but with toughness and a motor that are unmistakably Dragic-y, Zoran has solidified his status as an NBA prospect with his play in this tournament, helping Slovenia make a real run at winning Group D before pumping in a team-high 18 points Saturday in the win over the Dominican Republic to set up Tuesday's rematch with Team USA at 3 p.m. ET on ESPN.
> 
> On Aug. 26 in Gran Canaria, in Team USA's first game on Spanish soil, Zoran Dragic scored a team-best 16 points in the Slovenians' 101-71 defeat.
> 
> "He was awesome," Goran Dragic told ESPN.com that night. "He was our best player on the court. It means a lot to play with him. We don't see each other so often. OK, on Skype, but it's not the same. Now it's a perfect situation for us to play together with the national team.
> 
> "We can share the court and maybe do some damage [with the national team]. And hopefully someday we can play each other in the NBA."
> 
> Or maybe even play together at the highest level.



http://espn.go.com/blog/marc-stein/...actions-goran-zoran-showex_cid=espnnbaTwitter


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

WHAT IS OUR INFATUATION WITH SIBLINGS.


----------



## RollWithEm

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

He's certainly looked good in this tournament, but I worry about the small sample size.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

He is good: 




Probably he will move to NBA this year, as much as I know NBA teams don't pay more than 500k for buyouts, the rest comes from the player's pocket. Next year that price will jump to a higher number so he will have to give more away. 
Do we need him? I'm not sure really, I would like to see improvement in front court rather than back. 
You can watch him against Team USA, it's tomorrow around 3PM EST I believe.


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*



Maravilla said:


> WHAT IS OUR INFATUATION WITH SIBLINGS.


I've written this before, but I _love_ how much the Suns love basketball families. Just off the top of my head you guys have had a Collins, a Griffin, a Zeller, a Dragic, a Plumlee, a Lopez, and both Morrii in recent years. I'm honestly shocked you haven't signed Ben Hansbrough to a ten-day contract at one point.


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*



Bogg said:


> I've written this before, but I _love_ how much the Suns love basketball families. Just off the top of my head you guys have had a Collins, a Griffin, a Zeller, a Dragic, a Plumlee, a Lopez, and both Morrii in recent years. I'm honestly shocked you haven't signed Ben Hansbrough to a ten-day contract at one point.


Don't forget we could have got PGasol last season!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

DOUBLE DRAGON?!?

Heck yeah!


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

Well it's almost official. DOUBLE DRAGON!


----------



## Milos.Djuric

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

That took some time, but it seems it's happening. Two year contract, 3.5 million.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nba/suns/2014/09/25/zoran-dragic-phoenix-contract/16207373/


----------



## Bogg

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

All point guards, all the time. All point everything.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*

Awesome news.

Luckily for us, he's a SG and listed to playing SF.

But with 2 PG system where DragonBled ( (c) @Hyperion ) are starters, you need depth and Thomas and Zoran off bench works. Ennis is going D-League though.


----------



## Ballscientist

All Suns need are

Gasol brothers

Morris brothers

Dragic brothers

......


----------



## Hyperion

He's 6'5 and is a better defender than Goran. This bodes well for the suns.


----------



## Hyperion

Can we call them Hydra now? Hail Hydra!


----------



## roux

*Re: Suns among suitors looking to sign Zoran Dragic*



Bogg said:


> I've written this before, but I _love_ how much the Suns love basketball families. Just off the top of my head you guys have had a Collins, a Griffin, a Zeller, a Dragic, a Plumlee, a Lopez, and both Morrii in recent years. I'm honestly shocked you haven't signed Ben Hansbrough to a ten-day contract at one point.


Identical twins Dick and Tom Van Arsdale played one season together in Phoenix in 1978.. so this goes a long way back


----------



## Maravilla

Its cool that he is considered a better defender than Goran because Goran is already thought of as a pretty strong defensive player as well.


What i want to know is what does Archie have to do to see the floor? He has shown to be plenty capable out there but we seemingly keep pushing him further down the depth chart.


----------



## Dissonance

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/516624955916566529


----------

